# Buying OTC for tshtf get your sudafed now



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

I finally after months of agony found an OTC to clear up a stuffy nose.
A stuffy nose may sound inconsequential but it really sucks.

I tried to buy more then one "equate" box of Pseudoephedrine ( the wally world version of sudafed ) and was told that its illegal!:scratch

I tried explaining that I'm extremely rural & do not get to town very often and was treated as if I was lying.

My new plan is to stock up as much as possible, not only for teotwawki but for routine emergencies as I only get to town twice a month sometimes.

I'm sure it goes without saying here but stock up on all OTC's so you have them if tshtf


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Telling them you're rural might have been the exactly wrong thing to say. Many of the meth labs we hear about are located in the more rural areas.

I have wondered, how many purchases of sudoephedrine hydrochloride, how often, will set off the red flags? I need to get to know a pharmacist and find out. Then buy often, but not often enough to get attention.

The "new" formula does nothing for me, so I have to flash the I.D. every time I get stuffed up.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

In Pa. you can only buy so much in a month. They take your driver's license # and track how much you're getting. If you reach the monthly limit, you're request for more is denied. Not sure exactly how much puts you over the limit. I'll ask DW when she gets in.

Ok that was quick. She is allowed 2- 14 pill packs a month. Basically one pill a day.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks, Uncle Joe! :kiss:

It chaps my hide that, because of the druggies, I can't get the only medication that really works on my chronic sinusitis. And that I can't buy lye locally.

It's the classic case of the few screwing it up for the many. :gaah:


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Now just imagine how hard it is for a young person like me to get OTC drugs. I can't exactly walk in the China mart and buy some medicine without many funny looks. Everyone assumes I'm buying ibuprofen so I can do drugs (the bad way), not because it hurts to walk (bad knees).

Actually I don't believe you can buy any under 18. Which is dumb because you can drive before then.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> Thanks, Uncle Joe! :kiss:
> 
> It chaps my hide that, because of the druggies, I can't get the only medication that really works on my chronic sinusitis. And that I can't buy lye locally.
> 
> It's the classic case of the few screwing it up for the many. :gaah:


Yep, it is absolutely a crying datgum shame that as adults "they" think that we cannot decide on our own what type of OTC meds works for us and what doesn't.

Hey while they are at it why don't they just assume that everyone that buys matches is going to commit arson and anyone that buys a knife is going to slit their grandmothers throat. That way they could make everything illegal for us to buy and they could just issue us what they want us to have. Then they could have their Country full of their precious little robots running around doing their bidding.

Yeah I know I went deep right, but like you it does really chaps my hide also. :gaah:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

worldengineer said:


> Now just imagine how hard it is for a young person like me to get OTC drugs. I can't exactly walk in the China mart and buy some medicine without many funny looks.


OK, I'll bite. How old are you? :sssh:

I agree that younger people must get hassled a lot, especially if you have a shaved head and tats (stereotypes, dontcha know). I don't get hassled, because I'm prematurely gray and dress like somebody's grandmother.  Oh, and I don't wear make up.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Ezmerelda, I'm 18. Found prepping early. Albeit a slightly different form and it eventually led me here.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The same thing happened to OTC inhalers,now they are prescription only and cost $45 .
Expect Sudefed to go the same way.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow I buy (when sick) 4 boxes a month. in fact when it went on sale hubs got one and I got one per week and I had my Mom and daughter pick up a couple more for me.. it is the only thing I can use and of course the Dr. will give me scrip for it and give me more than a months worth(I guess they trust the Dr.) but it costs me $30 for the dr. visit and that is a PITA.
I too think it is bull pucky that a few losers who cook meth make it so hard for us to get something that we truly need.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Wow I buy (when sick) 4 boxes a month. in fact when it went on sale hubs got one and I got one per week and I had my Mom and daughter pick up a couple more for me.. it is the only thing I can use and of course the Dr. will give me scrip for it and give me more than a months worth(I guess they trust the Dr.) but it costs me $30 for the dr. visit and that is a PITA.
> I too think it is bull pucky that a few losers who cook meth make it so hard for us to get something that we truly need.


 I think from thier actions,they just don't want any compitition with other drug and gun runners,its not because of meth labs,its because they can make more money if its not OTC.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If you buy it at different stores it will trigger an alert and you will be visited by the police.
I Washington I think it is 3 purchases in a week and it triggers an alert also.
The hospital I work at just stopped selling it due to the paperwork and reporting requirements.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I usually get the generic Target-version of Zyrtec D; once, I tried to buy two of their 24-packs of 12-hour meds (since that is only enough for twelve days and I was trying to buy enough to get through the 14-day pay period), and their computer would not allow them to ring it up. The girl tried, but it beeped at her and wouldn't allow it. I was standing there in uniform and I said, "I promise I'm not making a meth lab; I've seen what happens when they blow up." She didn't find that amusing.

Anyhow, due to packaging stupidity, I usually wind up buying it about three or four times each month.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> I have wondered, how many purchases of sudoephedrine hydrochloride, how often, will set off the red flags? I need to get to know a pharmacist and find out. Then buy often, but not often enough to get attention.


Here it is required that you sign a "drug book" everytime you buy any. You have to give your drivers license/ID when you purchase. Due to using it for manufacturing meth you are limited to no more than 2 boxes a month. Same in Kentucky.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> Thanks, Uncle Joe! :kiss:
> 
> It chaps my hide that, because of the druggies, I can't get the only medication that really works on my chronic sinusitis. And that I can't buy lye locally.
> 
> It's the classic case of the few screwing it up for the many. :gaah:


Good point..... Ya' want to hear another good one? I have a friend who owns a large truck repair shop. About a month ago he ordered a couple of cases ( 48 cans) of starting fluid. He goes through a can every couple of days. Well seems the parts supplier had a new clerk who was not familiar with what he did and his order history....... long story short, he got a "visit" from the local narcotics task force.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The funny part is that meth producers don't even use the formula with Sudafed any more. Once the feds started cracking down, they changed the formula and went to other things.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If I may throw it out, consider getting a variety of sinus medications. I found that one works for awhile and I need to switch every few months.
Sudafed
Actifed
Benedryl
Claritin
...

Also important if you have family members that need it as it seems some work for people and others don't.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sudafed is a nono product here...have to cross the river to Washington to get it. 

So true Ezmerelda, the new stuff does nothing, in fact I have noticed that the store brands do not time release as well. I only accept the store brands when utterly necessary. I think they must compress those tablets too much.

Here if you want it, you have to go to a doctor and get a prescription, which would last about one year, IF you have medical insurance, but I don't. 

This last time I went, the pharmacy only had name brand with pain reliever in it, but it works. Woman at counter said they, and other pharmacies, have not gotten the Sudafed 12 hour since early spring from the company, not sure why. I keep hoping they will be able to formulate it so it could be sold OTC again, and the druggies could not use it, leaving it to be accessible for people like ourselves again, without being under the gun on how to get it when we are unable to breath through our noses (especially at night).

Through this all, the meth labs and meth use is still out there, while the honest person with chronic sinusitis suffers....


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> The same thing happened to OTC inhalers,now they are prescription only and cost $45 .
> Expect Sudefed to go the same way.


I pay $3.00 co-pay for my inhalers.

Yes, the trend is sudafed will follow suit.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the Advil cold and sinus, that seems to work for me and my husband. But you have to take the card to the pharmacy in order to pick it up, and you can only buy 1 at a time. When all of my children lived at home, when one got sick, they all got sick. Different ages, so I would want to buy different cold meds for the ages. I also live an hour away from any decent store that would sell it at a reasonable price, so naturally I would want to buy a couple boxes of each so I wouldn't have to make another trip to town. Of course they wouldn't let me, so my friend offered to purchase them for me, they wouldn't sell them to her either because they just knew that she was giving them to me. I explained to them that if I bought them at the store where I live, that it would cost me twice as much, and I didn't want to have to drive back to purchase more. They were unrelentless.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Yep, it is absolutely a crying datgum shame that as adults "they" think that we cannot decide on our own what type of OTC meds works for us and what doesn't.
> 
> Hey while they are at it why don't they just assume that everyone that buys matches is going to commit arson and anyone that buys a knife is going to slit their grandmothers throat. That way they could make everything illegal for us to buy and they could just issue us what they want us to have. Then they could have their Country full of their precious little robots running around doing their bidding.
> 
> Yeah I know I went deep right, but like you it does really chaps my hide also. :gaah:


Whew...don't give'em any more ideas


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

kejmack said:


> The funny part is that meth producers don't even use the formula with Sudafed any more. Once the feds started cracking down, they changed the formula and went to other things.


I was watching a show on TV called American Underground, or something like that, where the host followed around drug dealers and Meth producers, and the Meth producer used over the counter Allegra (which I also must use for my Dermatographic urticaria, for which nothing else works).

It'll just be my luck that they'll start preventing me from buying that also. :gaah:

After seeing how Meth is made, I don't know how people survive using it even once.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

This topic got me thinking/questioning some of aspects of longer term "prepping" (i.e the stockpiling of particular things like medicines). Depending on the severity of an event, items like Sudafed may no longer be available. Okay, say you have a year's supply of it stored up... what do you do after that supply runs out and you can't replenish it? Personally, I would be looking into the herbal alternatives that a person can grow and/or make themselves. They may not work as well as Sudafed; However, it's better than nothing at all, yes?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes. As is most preps, they're there to get you through a certain, possibly transitional, period.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Allerest used to work great for my hay fever but they discontinued it because of the new laws. 

I can't find anything that works as good without making me drowsy. :dunno:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

bczoom, Benadryl and Claritin are simply an antihistamine, not useful for people with chronis sinusitis, it will dry you up and make you more miserable. I have not seen Actifed out for some time around the NW,

I personally cannot use Benadry unless I am having a reaction to something (say synthetic sugar and my tongue is swelling ) and must take it, otherwise it only give me that antihistamine "hangover", I cannot get it out of my system.

Sad thing is I wish there was something natural that could be used instead of Sudafed, I am always concerned about the long term affects in my system.


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> bczoom, Benadryl and Claritin are simply an antihistamine, not useful for people with chronis sinusitis, it will dry you up and make you more miserable. I have not seen Actifed out for some time around the NW,
> 
> I personally cannot use Benadry unless I am having a reaction to something (say synthetic sugar and my tongue is swelling ) and must take it, otherwise it only give me that antihistamine "hangover", I cannot get it out of my system.
> 
> Sad thing is I wish there was something natural that could be used instead of Sudafed, I am always concerned about the long term affects in my system.


 I have heard good things about olbas oil & will be picking some up-I too am looking at naturals that I can grow, but the psudoephrine works great & I get none of the side affects ( effects?) the nasal sprays stop working after a day or so and the rebound stinks!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh yeah gunsmith, I cannot use a nasal spray almost ever, after just two days (of just nighttime use) I am worse of than when I started. I have tried coconut oil (it is a solid and you have to let a "glob" of it melt by laying with your head tilted back...I know seems silly), and it did help soothe. I am afraid I would have to re-do this for a while consistently before I could report if it actually works to clear up sinuses, sans the use of Sudafed during that time.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, if I'm reading it right, psuedo-ephedrine-hydrochloride would appear to be an artificial form of ephedrine, which is a _substance derived from the plant Ephedra. (There are many common names for these evergreen plants, including squaw tea and Mormon tea.)

Ephedra is a shrub-like plant that is found in desert regions in central Asia and other parts of the world. The dried greens of the plant are used medicinally. 
_
google

So, if you live in a desert region, perhaps you can grow ephedra and have a natural replacement for Sudafed. :dunno:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Oh yeah gunsmith, I cannot use a nasal spray almost ever


You know what else will help? Sterile saline solution. That tends to give me relief when I'm stuffed up due to swelling rather than mucous.

For mucous congestion of the sinuses, a tea of Golden Seal (filter it several times before using and allow to cool to just below body temperature before using) actually helps to break up the mucous and reduce any swelling.

WARNING: the Golden Seal tea BURNS! Your eyes will tear up and you'll be tempted to swear. Also, every time you blow your nose for about 12 hours afterward the results will be neon green. But, it worked for me.

I found the recommendation in Return to Eden by Jethro Kloss. He was a little odd in regards to what he considered appropriate diet, but his herbal knowledge seems to be as good as anybody's.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

backlash said:


> If you buy it at different stores it will trigger an alert and you will be visited by the police.
> I Washington I think it is 3 purchases in a week and it triggers an alert also.
> The hospital I work at just stopped selling it due to the paperwork and reporting requirements.


I also live on the dry side of Wa..........howdy neighbor.!:wave:


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

A few things that may affect your stuffy nose. Alcohol intake, even just a few drinks a week, may cause this. Also try drinking more water. You could be dehydrating yourself.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I asked my pharmacist, whos husband is prepping also, about pseudofed, she said that you could legally buy 3 1/2 grams a day(I am in Texas) . I got sidetracked in the discussion and fergot to ask what was the legal limit you could have in your posession, will do that next time around. I do remember her saying that you should not be hasseled unless a lab is found at the same time.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Beeorganic said:


> This topic got me thinking/questioning some of aspects of longer term "prepping" (i.e the stockpiling of particular things like medicines). Depending on the severity of an event, items like Sudafed may no longer be available. Okay, say you have a year's supply of it stored up... what do you do after that supply runs out and you can't replenish it? Personally, I would be looking into the herbal alternatives that a person can grow and/or make themselves. They may not work as well as Sudafed; However, it's better than nothing at all, yes?


Absolutely! That's what I've been doing, trying to find alternatives for things like this.

Mullein leaf tea, one cup daily, is a fair alternative to Sudafed, but it should be taken consistantly and not just for a few days during an acute attack. 1 Tbsp. dried mullein leaf to 8 oz. hot water.

When we were in S. Nevada last winter we gathered large amounts of Ephedra (as well as other desert plants) to bring home. It's great stuff.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> When we were in S. Nevada last winter we gathered large amounts of Ephedra (as well as other desert plants) to bring home. It's great stuff.


GypsySue, I would love to go foraging with you! Now THAT would be an education!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just looked it up and realized I had seen this plant before. It would be worth it to have around dried. Do you know how much to steep for nasal stuffiness?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HoppeEL4 said:


> I just looked it up and realized I had seen this plant before. It would be worth it to have around dried. Do you know how much to steep for nasal stuffiness?


Are you asking about mullein or epehdra?

Either one, I use 1 Tbsp. of dried plant. The thing that changes is the water. If you want it stronger, use less water. Weaker, use more water or water it down after you make it.

For nasal stuffiness ephedra is better than mullein. Ephedra is great any time you start feeling a cold coming on or a stuffy/runny nose.

One thing you can add for stuffiness is a bit of red onion. Toss it in the water with the ephedra (or mullein if you're using that instead). I keep dried chopped red onion on hand just for stuffy nose remedies. Another way to use it is to just hold the cup under your nose and inhale the fumes. I cup my hands over the mug to make a little tent to keep the steam around my nose. If you're prone to nasal stuffiness you can also try peppermint (by itself). Make it strong and breathe it in. If you need to, use a towel like a tent over your head to keep all the fumes in there and alternate breathing with your mouth and nose, slowly and calmly, for a few minutes.

If your nasal stuffiness is due to allergies, mullein is the better plant. I start late in spring giving my husband a cup a day of it (the 1 Tbsp. to 8 oz. water) and keep him on it over the summer. It helps tremendously. At the end of summer I pull whole plants and tie them in bundles and hang them on our covered porch. After a month or so I strip the dried leaves off the plants and put them in jars. The plants are usually 5' or taller around here. It's not hard to get a lot of leaves. (By the way, once dried, the stem/shaft becomes incredibly hard. Almost impossible to break. They're also straight as an arrow and makes me wonder if they'd make good arrows? Alas, that's another category of discussion...)

goshen, it would be a blast to go foraging with you, either there or here! I missed out on my trip there this year, but maybe next year we can get together.


----------



## MissRae (Oct 6, 2011)

It's been like that for years (although I do live near a meth-making county). You have to hand over your ID so they can check you in the system. Here, you can only buy a box of Sudafed (generic or not) OTC once every 10-12 days or so, if they're even in stock. If you can convince your doctor to write you a prescription, you can get a few months worth at a time, so that could be another option.


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been told that using local honey is good for allergies, I would have to forage for wild honey as there are no local beekeepers. 

I am in northern Nevada, near the cali/oregon border-I wonder if ephedra is here too?


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

gunsmith, you are in some of my favorite rock hunting territory...


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

In NV you can buy psudowhateverephedrine once a month, so even though I don't need it right now I have been.
Also have stocked up on NSAIDS and analgesics, now for the prevacid - that stuff is darn expensive


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

The meth problem is getting so bad in my parts that they are considering a law that would require a prescription for Sudafed. You already have to sign for it, and get it from behind the counter. There is also a monthly limit, but I don't recall what it is. We are averaging around one meth lab a day here, maybe more. The population is around 300k in a four county area. 

I don’t know that this particular idea will help at all… The bad guys will just find another way to make it, and the rest of us will have to pay more to get the medicine we need.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My Husband stopped at the drug store (Rite Aid) and had to give his license information. I bought it from the grocery store and the dollar store, they did not ask me for my information.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Baconexplosion and mdprepper, I cannot legally buy Sudafed in my own state (Oregon). I have to cross the Columbia river over to Vancouver, WA to buy it with my license and there is a limit. I would be declined it I attempted to stock up, and I would be investigated. I could get a prescription for it here and be allowed to buy it OTC for one year, but no insurance, means it would cost me heaps more money that going over to Washington once very 20 days (how big the paks are) or so.

To make it more of a slap in the face, meth makers are still plugging away and making it and selling it, while people like myself have to go out of our way to breath at night (well, thats when I need it most, to make it last I only use it at night). Some of the pharmacies are having people sign in a book (some have E-signatures in their system) and I have seen some people sign from as far away as Bend, OR. Tells me there are a lot of people who have to go out of their way because of stupid legislation (because it has not stopped drup production or sales).


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Baconexplosion and mdprepper, I cannot legally buy Sudafed in my own state (Oregon). I have to cross the Columbia river over to Vancouver, WA to buy it with my license and there is a limit. I would be declined it I attempted to stock up, and I would be investigated. I could get a prescription for it here and be allowed to buy it OTC for one year, but no insurance, means it would cost me heaps more money that going over to Washington once very 20 days (how big the paks are) or so.


do what I do, buy it every month whether you need it or not, I have been buying it since November and not used much yet, then when the season is here rotate the stocks so you're using the older stuff first.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

gunsmith, I buy it about every 20 days, about the time it takes to run out in the largest package. I use it that often too...I grew up in a household of hard smokers, and I think it caused some chronic sinus problems. I have had this problem since I moved out on my own at 18. If I don't take a Sudafed, I will wake up feeling like cotton has been packed into my sinuses, my head will hurt, and I will feel like I did not sleep at all.

I have tried other things, less medicated, and they soothe it, but do not actually open it up.


----------



## pegleg (Jan 15, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> If I may throw it out, consider getting a variety of sinus medications. I found that one works for awhile and I need to switch every few months.
> Sudafed
> Actifed
> Benedryl
> ...


ZoomZoom. I have cronic sinuses also. The left side sinuses were crushed in an accident. Nothing was giving me any relief until an old fella told me to take just the tip of teaspoon of horseradish. GROSS.I hate horseradish so throw a piece of choclate in behind it. But hey sometimes it works so quickly you can hear them popping. Hope this helps.


----------



## pegleg (Jan 15, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> Are you asking about mullein or epehdra?
> 
> Either one, I use 1 Tbsp. of dried plant. The thing that changes is the water. If you want it stronger, use less water. Weaker, use more water or water it down after you make it.
> 
> ...


You might give elderberry a try. I get mine dried berries at the health food store and have made up a few bottles for my prepp food med supplies. Mix 1/3 berry to 2/3 water or vodka let it sit for a bout a week, strain and bottle. Here's some info on it.

http://www.vitaminstuff.com/herbs-elderberry.html


----------

